# New here



## lalaliva (Mar 16, 2020)

Hello everyone! So happy to join your club! 
I love makeup, especially colorful eye contacts. Would you like to talk with me?


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 17, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## lalaliva (Mar 17, 2020)

shellygrrl said:


> Welcome!


Thank you❤


----------



## JamesFitts (Jul 21, 2020)

Welcome to the community.


----------

